# Grass Pavers??



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

I have suffered though several days of ran that resulted in a lot of damage from both vehicular traffic parking along my driveway and foot traffic around the layout.

Does anyone have actual experience using "grass pavers", the open grid blocks that have grass planted in the grid openings? A typical product is Nicolock Turfstone. They are used for auxiliary parking areas, and sometimes just to control erosion and storm water management.

I am evaluating them for use along my paved driveway as a parking apron.

I am looking for information from people with experience, not a lot of speculative opinion with nothing but product literature claims to back it up.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I was wondering myself. It's been a while and no reply... I think the grass needs mowing.

Andrew


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

" not a lot of speculative opinion with nothing" (to back it up)....

I thought this took all the fun out


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I will speculate you won't end up with long muddy skid marks, on the apron that is. ;-)
The integrity of the surface should stay intact but the grass would probably still suffer with heavy usage.

Andrew


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Based on what I know about these is that having a correctly leveled and machine compacted base, usually crushed gravel, under the pavers. They are basically like open concrete blocks layed on their sides. So a good solid underlayment is a must to prevent uneven settlement or broken blocks. Especially if cars are parking on it.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,
Chesapeake Bay Foundation is heavily in eco-friendly construction. Their building here in Bay Ridge, MD, has a 'permeable' parking lot. It looks as if it is made with pavers like the ones you are contemplating. Send them an email and ask?
http://www.cbf.org/about-cbf/offices-operations/philip-merrill-environmental-center


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I do have limited experience. The grass surviving has a lot to do with the traffic, how often cars are parked on it. Both physical crushing and lack of light.

The people I know who have tried it found it much less durable than they thought, but in my opinion, were trying to use it as a driveway, like the apron in front of the garage doors.

These had medium sized "holes" for the grass. I cannot remember the manufacturer.

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

one of my best purchases ever , was at the TSC store , they were horse stall mats , black , and they have lasted for years and years , with foot traffic around the latout .


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You have grass growing in them?


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

No grass in them , they are like a rubber mat , easy to walk on , easy to sweep off if needed , keeps a nice walking surface no matter how much it rains .
Which was my problem , soggy and poor walking on the grass and muddy , all resolved with the mats , they are made to handle the horses weight , walking people , no problem .

Sorry but , these are more for function , and maybe not so much for looks , I wanted something that worked well , which they do . Perhaps black rubber mats are not attractive .


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I believe the question was a system to be part "paver", part grass.

the picture below shows the Nicolock Turfstone from their site, and shows part of what I saw, can't handle a lot of traffic, and the site says this too:










More clearly showing the pavers:


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg

You are correct that it is not designed for heavy traffic, but that is OK since the primary purpose is to provide a hard stand for parking during my train meets. Secondary purpose in one area is to provide an area where the occasional large truck can turn around. The Turf stone can take this weight on an infrequent basis without damage. One area will use this strictly for erosion control where I have runoff issues during heavy rain.

My wife [DA' BOSS] has selected this from among the competing products. End of discussion.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Great, I think I would have the same conclusion given the priorities.

When you get it in, would like to see it, it does look pretty cool, much better than plain gravel or concrete.

Regards, Greg


----------

